# low cholesteral prints



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

NOw Im looking for help again.  I need to know where I can go to see a lot of albumin prints,  On line of course.  If you know please tell me.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 23, 2006)

If you get this process to work let us know.  I did not find a great source for photos but reading about the process was sure interesting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

Im not gonna try it, I just want to see how they aged to try to replicate the look.


----------



## terri (May 23, 2006)

Try here. 

Or just run a google search or something similar. Should take you to an enthusiast's page.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

I figured out how to google it after i posted the request... 1850 photos does it. Sorry to have bothered you.  BEst shots were on a woman's sufferage site..  By the way that was one lousy idea lol


----------

